# Amazing Use of Music Motif



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

Uematsu always seems to take full control of a soundtrack. Every single sound and theme is placed thoughtfully. He takes one theme and makes it sad, tense, cheerful or even blends it with another theme making it a new theme.

In this example we can see every single thing possible drawn out of a musical theme. It is memorable, suitable, simple, profound, vivid beyond the imagery and it wraps the entire game up as one cohesive vision.


----------

